# How to print Cracking on the shirt



## carpenter (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to print the shirts with the cracking effect. Where can I go to learn how to do this process?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of equipment do you have now?


----------



## infokardz (Apr 4, 2008)

carpenter said:


> I want to print the shirts with the cracking effect. Where can I go to learn how to do this process?


just use the cracking textile paint effect


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I suggest creating the cracked effect in your graphic and not doing something on the print end (ink, under/over curing, stretching the fabric) to create the effect. If your design is in a vector program, you can create this weathered/distressed effect in photoshop as a bitmap image and place it on top of your vector elements. assign the bitmap the color white (not a spot, just CMYK) so that it punches out the colors under neath.

I've seen several posts about this on the forum, use the search feature on the forum, i think there's even a thread with links to bitmaps of different weather/distressed effects you can download.


----------



## carpenter (Sep 21, 2009)

Rodney said:


> What type of equipment do you have now?


We have access to all the equipment I would need through business partners. I am not even sure what I would need or where to find out a place on how to do this.


----------



## infokardz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes. Its better to make the cracking effect thru vector graphics because in terms of durability, cracking textile paint will not long last to your printed fabric


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

infokardz said:


> just use the cracking textile paint effect


what brand are you using and what is the name of the ink on the label?

I've heard a couple people mention this cracking ink product but have not seen it listed from my suppliers. Can we use this ink as an additive for mixing with other colors?


----------



## infokardz (Apr 4, 2008)

red514 said:


> what brand are you using and what is the name of the ink on the label?
> 
> I've heard a couple people mention this cracking ink product but have not seen it listed from my suppliers. Can we use this ink as an additive for mixing with other colors?


Keenworth international of the Philippines is my supplier for this paint. Im not sure if they have an outlet in canada. But, based on my experienced, cracking textile paint is not really and totally durable to your printed fabric. After few washings, the print will crack one by one. Maybe, thats part of its effect.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

infokardz said:


> After few washings, the print will crack one by one. Maybe, thats part of its effect.


ya i don't get the point of this ink, seems more like a marketing gimmick "the shirts graphic deteriorates overtime with washing!!" like it's a good thing?


----------



## crazyraymond (Jun 30, 2009)

carpenter said:


> I want to print the shirts with the cracking effect. Where can I go to learn how to do this process?


I've never used it myself, but Siser Easy Weed Metallic vinyl claims to "wrinkle and crack after washing creating a vintage look." Specialty Graphics seems to sell it by the foot, so you could try it out for pretty cheap and see if it's what you're looking for.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

crazyraymond said:


> I've never used it myself, but Siser Easy Weed Metallic vinyl claims to "wrinkle and crack after washing creating a vintage look." Specialty Graphics seems to sell it by the foot, so you could try it out for pretty cheap and see if it's what you're looking for.


this is for heat pressing but thanks crazyraymond! the ink that i'm interested in is for screen printing. i believe it's a plastisol and not a waterbased ink. Ill keep hunting around casually for this info, i don't really have a need for it it's just one thing i'd like to try/see the effect.


----------



## crazyraymond (Jun 30, 2009)

red514 said:


> this is for heat pressing but thanks crazyraymond! the ink that i'm interested in is for screen printing. i believe it's a plastisol and not a waterbased ink. Ill keep hunting around casually for this info, i don't really have a need for it it's just one thing i'd like to try/see the effect.


Sorry about that - I just noticed this was the screen printing forum. I'm not even sure how I wound up in this section - I must have misclicked.


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

Wilflex offers an ink called brittle base, Brittle White and Brittle Clear. I have attached the tech data sheet. After the product is cured and cooled you simply crack and the ink cracks like dried paint. It hold up to washings and is a very cool look. 

If you have any quesitons, please contact [email protected] or call 800-326-0226 ext. 1

Thanks, 

Erin


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks allot for the info, i'm sure that is the ink.

i'm thinking of trying all 3 products as each one could be used to create some interesting looks. going to read the tech sheet now, thanks again!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I confused. You keep mentioning 'paint'. 
Are you talking about screenprinting ink or textile paint?
Big difference.

If you're referring to a screenprinting technique of distressing, you want to do that in your graphic program while you're creating your artwork using a distress filter, or you can just create it yourself with different virtual brushes and/or erasers in photoshop or whatever program you are using.

experiment
have fun


----------

